# ISTA+ Rheingold



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

PelleP said:


> Hi!
> May l please ask for the link as well.....
> thanks


PM sent


----------



## BadSilent (9 mo ago)

Hi,
kannst du mir bitte auch die Links schicken?
Danke


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

BadSilent said:


> Hi,
> kannst du mir bitte auch die Links schicken?
> Danke


PM sent


----------



## BadSilent (9 mo ago)

Thank you very much! 

Ista is giving me a fault code :"
Failed to start ISTA.
Please make sure your ISTA configuration is valid.
In doubt reset any non standard ISTA configuration and reinstall ISTA."

Do I have to copy the SDP files or is there a way without?
I dont have that much space on my HDD


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

BadSilent said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> Ista is giving me a fault code :"
> Failed to start ISTA.
> ...


SDP is for programming, only diagnostic you can use only BLP


----------



## Russ_90 (9 mo ago)

Hi, Can I have the new link please? 
Thanks


----------



## scherrenburg (Jul 19, 2007)

For me also the link please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Russ_90 said:


> Hi, Can I have the new link please?
> Thanks





scherrenburg said:


> For me also the link please?


PM sent


----------



## Russ_90 (9 mo ago)

Thanks very much. Liked 👍


----------



## MightyRED (Oct 20, 2019)

Hey guys can anyone send me the link?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

MightyRED said:


> Hey guys can anyone send me the link?


PM sent


----------



## godness2000 (9 mo ago)

Can anybody send me the Link PLEASE?

THX


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

godness2000 said:


> Can anybody send me the Link PLEASE?
> 
> THX


PM sent


----------



## code_breaker (9 mo ago)

Can somebody send me the Link PLEASE?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

code_breaker said:


> Can somebody send me the Link PLEASE?


PM sent


----------



## Trtpt45 (9 mo ago)

Hi, looking for the link to ista+. Thx


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Trtpt45 said:


> Hi, looking for the link to ista+. Thx


PM sent


----------



## Damianoo (Jun 22, 2021)

hi, can you send me the link? tnks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Damianoo said:


> hi, can you send me the link? tnks!


PM sent


----------



## hunmac9 (Apr 16, 2021)

Download link please!


----------



## Bullla (8 mo ago)

Could you please send me the link too.
Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Bullla said:


> Could you please send me the link too.
> Thanks


Pm sent


----------



## TheNameIsJames (8 mo ago)

Hi there, 

planning to change my EGR - Ista+ needed. Would you be so kind to share the link?

Regards


----------



## KristjanL (Jan 4, 2019)

What is the latest of version of ISTA+ currently available?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

TheNameIsJames said:


> Hi there,
> 
> planning to change my EGR - Ista+ needed. Would you be so kind to share the link?
> 
> Regards


Pm sent


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

KristjanL said:


> What is the latest of version of ISTA+ currently available?


4.35.2x, all the newest need extra licence


----------



## KristjanL (Jan 4, 2019)

Adalbert_77 said:


> 4.35.2x, all the newest need extra licence


Would be happy with a link


----------



## nodemgr (Aug 2, 2021)

Hi @Adalbert_77 , could you please send me the link for ista+? Thank you.


----------



## veden (8 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Pm sent


Please send me too. Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

veden said:


> Please send me too. Thank you!





nodemgr said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 , could you please send me the link for ista+? Thank you.





KristjanL said:


> Would be happy with a link


PM sent


----------



## AndrewDouglasBird (8 mo ago)

Can I get a link?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

AndrewDouglasBird said:


> Can I get a link?


PM sent


----------



## Vato98Loco (8 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 can you sned me the link too please


----------



## emigabi (May 16, 2016)

Adalbert_77 Hi. Can u send me the link, please? Thank you in advance.


----------



## roy123.gunnar (8 mo ago)

Need download link for ISTA P please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Vato98Loco said:


> Adalbert_77 can you sned me the link too please





roy123.gunnar said:


> Need download link for ISTA P please





emigabi said:


> Adalbert_77 Hi. Can u send me the link, please? Thank you in advance.


PM sent


----------



## Meade118D (8 mo ago)

May I also have a link download for ista p please?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Duschki (8 mo ago)

Please send me too. Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Meade118D said:


> May I also have a link download for ista p please?
> 
> Thank you in advance





Duschki said:


> Please send me too. Thank you!


PM sent


----------



## TheNameIsJames (8 mo ago)

Thanks for the download link. Are there any install instructions? Can't get it running yet.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

wildmaster554 said:


> Didnt get any message


PM sent


----------



## E46330DTouring (6 mo ago)

Ich komme mit meinem IN*A leider nicht weiter. Bräuchte da auch einmal den Download Link für Rh..ng.ld


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

E46330DTouring said:


> Ich komme mit meinem IN*A leider nicht weiter. Bräuchte da auch einmal den Download Link für Rh..ng.ld


PM sent


----------



## SirHorrible (Mar 23, 2021)

Hi can you send me the link for ISTA P? I need to code my EPS. Thanks!


----------



## scherrenburg (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi, can i also have the link for Rheingold please?


----------



## devopssix (6 mo ago)

Hi can you send me the linke for ISTA+ please? thanks.


----------



## Mercurix (6 mo ago)

could someone send me the download link as well? 
Thank you very much in advanced!


----------



## BimmerSwede (6 mo ago)

Hi can I have the the link for ISTA+ please? Thanks.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

BimmerSwede said:


> Hi can I have the the link for ISTA+ please? Thanks.





Mercurix said:


> could someone send me the download link as well?
> Thank you very much in advanced!





devopssix said:


> Hi can you send me the linke for ISTA+ please? thanks.





scherrenburg said:


> Hi, can i also have the link for Rheingold please?





SirHorrible said:


> Hi can you send me the link for ISTA P? I need to code my EPS. Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## TheGreatOne (6 mo ago)

Hi, could I please get the download link aswell? Thank you


----------



## ecardona (6 mo ago)

Hello, may I have the ISTA link as well? Thanks!


----------



## cosgos (6 mo ago)

TheNameIsJames said:


> It is working now. Figured it out.


Hi. Can you please let me know how did you installed this?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

TheGreatOne said:


> Hi, could I please get the download link aswell? Thank you





ecardona said:


> Hello, may I have the ISTA link as well? Thanks!





cosgos said:


> Hi. Can you please let me know how did you installed this?


PM sent


----------



## annihil8ted (Feb 13, 2021)

Could i please get a download too?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

annihil8ted said:


> Could i please get a download too?


PM sent


----------



## racooper3 (Aug 18, 2011)

Link to ISTA+ I have e36 I need to run diagnostics for.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

racooper3 said:


> Link to ISTA+ I have e36 I need to run diagnostics for.


PM sent


----------



## Clokey82 (6 mo ago)

I just got a 2015 435i and am interested in the ista program as well, if you can help me. Much appreciated!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Clokey82 said:


> I just got a 2015 435i and am interested in the ista program as well, if you can help me. Much appreciated!


Pm sent


----------



## perfektor (9 mo ago)

Hello, could I please get a download link too?


----------



## just54 (5 mo ago)

Would it be possible to get a link to download the ISTA+ ?
Currently problem to release my rear breakes to get the discs out on 2011 E89...
Many Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

hangloose01 said:


> looking for ista d for diagnostics





just54 said:


> Would it be possible to get a link to download the ISTA+ ?
> Currently problem to release my rear breakes to get the discs out on 2011 E89...
> Many Thanks


PM sent


----------



## ebf82 (5 mo ago)

Hi, can I get the link as well, much appreciated!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ebf82 said:


> Hi, can I get the link as well, much appreciated!


PM sent


----------



## miller000 (5 mo ago)

Hi, could I get the link please, thanks in advance.


----------



## kiat1209 (5 mo ago)

I need to download link please , thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

kiat1209 said:


> I need to download link please , thank you





miller000 said:


> Hi, could I get the link please, thanks in advance.


PM sent


----------



## Bemy (5 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hi i’m looking link to ista+,could you help, thx


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Bemy said:


> Hi i’m looking link to ista+,could you help, thx


PM sent


----------



## Knifedrum (5 mo ago)

Is it possible to receive the download link for ISTA please? Thank you in advance!


----------



## reeftek (Sep 2, 2014)

If I could have the link to ISTA, it would be greatly appreciated. Got a drivetrain error and need to troubleshoot.

Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

reeftek said:


> If I could have the link to ISTA, it would be greatly appreciated. Got a drivetrain error and need to troubleshoot.
> 
> Thanks!





Knifedrum said:


> Is it possible to receive the download link for ISTA please? Thank you in advance!


PM sent


----------



## BiEmDoubleU (5 mo ago)

Hello.
Would it be possible to get a link to download the ISTA+ and ISTA-p too, for german?
I need it for my E61 (LCI 2010).
Thx in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

BiEmDoubleU said:


> Hello.
> Would it be possible to get a link to download the ISTA+ and ISTA-p too, for german?
> I need it for my E61 (LCI 2010).
> Thx in advance.


PM sent


----------



## edv1ser (5 mo ago)

Can I please get a link aswell?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

edv1ser said:


> Can I please get a link aswell?


PM sent


----------



## Crnagora94 (5 mo ago)

Can i please get a link? thanks


----------



## marakeh (Oct 4, 2019)

i also need to re-install my notebook and would like a pm please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Crnagora94 said:


> Can i please get a link? thanks





marakeh said:


> i also need to re-install my notebook and would like a pm please


PM sent


----------



## martyhalomeyer (5 mo ago)

Thank you Adalbert_77 for being so generous in your time and information


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

martyhalomeyer said:


> Thank you Adalbert_77 for being so generous in your time and information


PM sent


----------



## pcann53 (4 mo ago)

can i have this down load please D and P please.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

pcann53 said:


> can i have this down load please D and P please.


PM sent


----------



## dusan1080 (8 mo ago)

May I get link for ISTA please?
Thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

dusan1080 said:


> May I get link for ISTA please?
> Thank you


PM sent


----------



## Mikrohirn (4 mo ago)

Good evening, may I also get the link for ISTA/D? Very much appreciated!
Thanks and BR


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Mikrohirn said:


> Good evening, may I also get the link for ISTA/D? Very much appreciated!
> Thanks and BR


PM sent


----------



## mario343455 (4 mo ago)

Link for download please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

mario343455 said:


> Link for download please


PM sent


----------



## dsforever (Sep 7, 2017)

I would greatly appreciate a download link for ISTA+ for my 2016 F15 X35D. Thank you for all your work on this!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

dsforever said:


> I would greatly appreciate a download link for ISTA+ for my 2016 F15 X35D. Thank you for all your work on this!


PM sent


----------



## Tok_Aglur (4 mo ago)

Hi. I would like to get the Download Links too. Many thanx. =)


----------



## KaliYugaSurfer (4 mo ago)

Dear BMW friends, 
I would also need the link to the software as I want to

-regenerate my DPF, 
-raise the EGR rate 
and read the error memory on my 2010 E87 N47 

I have a K+D Can cable. Thanks in advance!

Greetings,
Chris


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Tok_Aglur said:


> Hi. I would like to get the Download Links too. Many thanx. =)





KaliYugaSurfer said:


> Dear BMW friends,
> I would also need the link to the software as I want to
> 
> -regenerate my DPF,
> ...


PM sent


----------



## Jandre (Jul 12, 2021)

luggy-fritz said:


> hallo leider geht mein laptop nicht mehr, nun muss ich alles neu installieren.
> hat jemand einen Link zu ISTA+ Rheingold (ISTA/D ISTA/P)
> Danke


Hi ... Can I also get a download link? Thanks again in advance!

JWA


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Jandre said:


> Hi ... Can I also get a download link? Thanks again in advance!
> 
> JWA


pm sent


----------



## luigi42 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi....can I get an ISTA download link too? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

luigi42 said:


> Hi....can I get an ISTA download link too? Thanks in advance!


PM sent


----------



## selg (Oct 13, 2017)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Pm sent


Could i get a link too? thanks!


----------



## Tommy440i (3 mo ago)

Hallo, ich brauche deine Hilfe. ich suche rheingold und ista für f33 bj.2019. danke tommy


----------



## divanovski12 (3 mo ago)

Hello, i need download link too.


----------



## Ricksig (3 mo ago)

I need the link too, Please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Ricksig said:


> I need the link too, Please


PM sent


----------



## Khoder (Jun 12, 2013)

Hallo! Could you please send me also the links for ISTA? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Khoder said:


> Hallo! Could you please send me also the links for ISTA? Thanks in advance!!


PM sent


----------



## Glitchen (3 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Can I get the link for ISTA+?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Glitchen said:


> Can I get the link for ISTA+?


PM sent


----------



## KEVINE90 (3 mo ago)

Hi can I have the download link please to ISTA+ and INPA updates softwares thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

KEVINE90 said:


> Hi can I have the download link please to ISTA+ and INPA updates softwares thank you


PM sent


----------



## Apneist (3 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 
Would it be possible to receive the link also.
Have to track down an issue with Glow Plug 2 Control and DPF filling up on an E90


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Apneist said:


> @Adalbert_77
> Would it be possible to receive the link also.
> Have to track down an issue with Glow Plug 2 Control and DPF filling up on an E90


PM sent


----------



## Apneist (3 mo ago)

Anyone new to ISTA....this vid might help


----------



## niisbel (Jan 22, 2021)

can i have a link aswell?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

niisbel said:


> can i have a link aswell?


PM sent


----------



## zooler86 (Nov 4, 2016)

Please send me link


----------



## habbes (6 mo ago)

Hello Adalbert_77,

could you please send me the link, too?

Thanks,

habbes


----------



## MehrBMW (3 mo ago)

Hey

I would also be very happy about an ISTA+ link 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

MehrBMW said:


> Hey
> 
> I would also be very happy about an ISTA+ link
> 
> Thanks in advance





habbes said:


> Hello Adalbert_77,
> 
> could you please send me the link, too?
> 
> ...





zooler86 said:


> Please send me link


PM sent


----------



## arekk5588 (11 mo ago)

I need a link too, thanks


----------



## Fireblade93 (3 mo ago)

Hi Adalbert_77,

kannst du mir bitte auch den Link zum Rheingold schicken.

Danke und Gruß
Fireblade93


----------



## daholy (3 mo ago)

Hello there, 

if you would send me a link too?

ty


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

arekk5588 said:


> I need a link too, thanks





Fireblade93 said:


> Hi Adalbert_77,
> 
> kannst du mir bitte auch den Link zum Rheingold schicken.
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

daholy said:


> Hello there,
> 
> if you would send me a link too?
> 
> ty


PM sent


----------



## NikoNeko (7 mo ago)

Can I have the link for ista D and P please? Thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

NikoNeko said:


> Can I have the link for ista D and P please? Thank you


PM sent


----------



## Geoff-NS (Sep 9, 2021)

I'd appreciate the link, too, please & TY.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Geoff-NS said:


> I'd appreciate the link, too, please & TY.


PM sent


----------



## RandomDude1 (3 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hi possible to get the link too?
Is it a standalone or installable version pre-activated?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

RandomDude1 said:


> Hi possible to get the link too?
> Is it a standalone or installable version pre-activated?


PM sent


----------



## dan.baker7171 (2 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


could i get a link for ista.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

dan.baker7171 said:


> could i get a link for ista.


PM sent


----------



## koeny007 (2 mo ago)

Can I have a link to download ISTA D AND P too?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

koeny007 said:


> Can I have a link to download ISTA D AND P too?
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent


----------



## heidicarstensen (2 mo ago)

can I get the link


----------



## heidicarstensen (2 mo ago)

can get the link


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

heidicarstensen said:


> can I get the link


PM sent


----------



## henfjel (2 mo ago)

Hi Albert, may I get the link?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

henfjel said:


> Hi Albert, may I get the link?


PM sent


----------



## Celeritas (2 mo ago)

Could I also get a link please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Celeritas said:


> Could I also get a link please?


PM sent


----------

